# Main Chain on the auto taper is loose



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, 

My name is Jim. I have a question about how to fix a loose chain on the auto taper. I have a Concorde taper and the main chain is loose. Is it stretched? Or can a part come loose to cause the chain to become loose? A new chain the solution? I am new to the auto tapers and would appreciate some advice.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Concorde but some other brands you just bend the chain guide/tab with some pliers to take up the slack in the chain.


----------

